# Possible rerelease/update of XWing vs Tie Fighter



## Rodders (Aug 6, 2009)

Just saw this on the Rebelscum forum courtesy of Deathstar1000. 

From G4:

*LucasArts Teasing X-Wing, Tie Fighter Announcement

Posted 5 hours 14 mins ago - By Patrick Klepek

LucasArts' two-pronged attempt to revitalize their classics with The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition and Tales of Monkey Island appears to be a success. As part of a follow-up interview with LucasArts president Darrel Rodriguez about plans for the months ahead, I asked Rodriguez for thoughts on a return of the company's lauded X-Wing and Tie Fighter flight sim series.







His answer?

"We don’t have any announcements now, but stay tuned," said Rodriguez. "We will soon….."

By the way, that's his number of dots, not mine. We conducted the interview over e-mail. Five dots is far more mysterious than three dots, so I'm willing to bet I'm onto something here.

Whether it's a full-on remake ala The Secret of Monkey Island: Special Edition or an addition to the company's growing Steam lineup…well, who cares? Either one would be the first acknowledgement of a major part of LucasArts' legacy in a long, long time.

The last major release in the series was X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter X-Wing Alliance. I missed that one.* 


Anyone play this on it's first release? How do you feel about the possibility of playing it again. 

I personally would like to see some Prequel Trilogy missions and ships too.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 6, 2009)

Loved both X-Wing and TIE Fighter when they came around first time, and have been hanging out for an update for years, so this is great news. I really hope they stay faithful to the flight-sim style, and resist the temptation to go arcade as they did with pretty much all the games that involved flying after these ones were released...


----------



## Cayal (Aug 7, 2009)

If they'd release it on the PS3 I'd be getting most of the old Lucas classics.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 7, 2009)

Culhwch said:


> Loved both X-Wing and TIE Fighter when they came around first time, and have been hanging out for an update for years, so this is great news. I really hope they stay faithful to the flight-sim style, and resist the temptation to go arcade as they did with pretty much all the games that involved flying after these ones were released...


 
Agree. If they turn it into an Arcade games, they'll loose a lot of credibility.


----------

